# RB20det, RB25det swaps into s13s



## mistermike (Jan 26, 2004)

Can someone give me prices and information on RB20det,RB25det swaps into 240sx 91-93? I am close to getting a 240sx soon, and plan on swapping it. Anyone with info on the RBs, can you help? I read a post saying the RBs are a lot better than the sr20dets, i would like to explore my options.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

there is a sticky abour rb swaps....right on top...read it....
and if you close to getting a 240 now, ur gonna be waiting along time before you get any RB....mucho dinero


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

go to http://www.night7racing.com for all your RB needs.


----------



## mistermike (Jan 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> go to http://www.night7racing.com for all your RB needs.


awesome site thanks, but i read on the rb thread that the rb20det has less power than the sr20det but it says that the rb20det has 220 compared to 202 of the redtop sr20det


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Thats because you don't know any better  

The new Sticky is on its way!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well fuckin hurry it up damn it!


 j/k


----------



## mistermike (Jan 26, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Thats because you don't know any better
> 
> The new Sticky is on its way!


I dont know which one to believe, this sites sticky on rb engines or the website that says hp output on different engines... glhaaaaa


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There are different RB20 engines as they came in lots of cars. Generally speaking though its assumed that the R32 RB20 is the one most commonly sourced and the S13 SR20 is the one used most.
If you ask for an rb20 front cut though you just might get a cefiro or something.


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

putting an RB in a 240sx is not the best. you get pretty bad understeer and it weighs too much. not really the best choice in my opinion. i dont know about you but i like to get my car sideways and still correct it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

turbonissan said:


> putting an RB in a 240sx is not the best. you get pretty bad understeer and it weighs too much. not really the best choice in my opinion. i dont know about you but i like to get my car sideways and still correct it.


you're quite foolish. anywho who has ever swapped an RB into a 240 hasnt noticed a change in handling at all. the RB's dont weigh much more than an SR or the KA. i dont know where you got your information, but whatever.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

isnt the weight difference only like 180lbs?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

My friend has an RB in his car and he hasnt said anything about understeer or anything with handling he told me how great it was and congratulated me for a sucessful swap but thats it....idk what the kids talkin bout either


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

turbonissan said:


> putting an RB in a 240sx is not the best. you get pretty bad understeer and it weighs too much. not really the best choice in my opinion. i dont know about you but i like to get my car sideways and still correct it.


dear nub : shut up


----------



## mistermike (Jan 26, 2004)

lol, is the aftermarket on the sr20dets better than the rb20dets and rb25dets?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ten fold better... but the RB aftermarket will eventually grow. Night7racing has already started to build intercoler piping kits, mount kits and 3" downpipes for it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> isnt the weight difference only like 180lbs?



i read somewhere that the difference was only about 70 lbs....could be wrong,dont quote me on that


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont know it was a wild, but in the ball park estimate


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> ten fold better... but the RB aftermarket will eventually grow. Night7racing has already started to build intercoler piping kits, mount kits and 3" downpipes for it.


phase2 has started to carry rb parts..


----------



## sr180sx (Jan 25, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> phase2 has started to carry rb parts..


phase2 is the best!! awsome guys to work with..


----------



## eh? (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a s13 rb25det write-up on my website done by someone who is knowledgeable and has actually done the swap. www.rb25det.org


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we have one written by nizmodore


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Thats only 1/3 done.......

I forgot to do the suspension.......erk......uprated front springs etc.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what are you doing whoring forums?? go get busy on your sticky!!!!


----------



## eh? (Feb 10, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> we have one written by nizmodore


His sticky is more RB general related rather than a swap article. Though *VERY* informative it won't help you with a USDM s13 swap.
The write-up on my site is strictly step by step swap info to get your car running. 
But like he says he isn't done yet.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ooooh eh? in other words, just told nizmodore to 'get that sticky out of my face'


----------



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice write-up eh?. Where did you get your RB25DET block? Night7Racing.com seems to be out of them. Did you get your A/C working again after the swap? I've heard this can be very difficult, esp. in 89-90 models


----------

